# Show off your home-made watch box



## Ticonderoga

I'm thinking about making my own watch box so I've started looking at other home-made watch boxes. I searched around and I don't see a depository of home-made watch boxes for reference. And so, I thought I'd encourage everyone who has made (or seen) a home-made watch box to post it here and share.

Also, if anyone is in the process of making (or will soon make) a watch box, I'd invite you to post pics and progress reports here. I plan to make a watch box and will post pics here with my successes and failures.

I look forward to your entries.

Also, I did a quick search on Youtube and found these interesting videos:

This guy is making a watch/yoyo box - seems to be code for a watch to house a G-shock collection:

HOW TO MAKE A WATCH BOX (OR YOYO BOX)

This girl came up with a clever way to re-task an aluminum box:

How To Make A WATCH BOX | ⌚ case

This guy is a straight professional and I'd love to own this watch box:

Wood watch box - Caja para relojes | DIY Woodworking |

And this guy is a truly talented amateur; I'd love to own this one also:

How To Make A Watch Box


----------



## Dick Travis

Here's mine:


----------



## fumiyasu

That's really cool. I was thinking along this line of using old ammo or military boxes given I am into mil watches in general. Is that glass or perspex you used?



Dick Travis said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## Ticonderoga

Dick Travis said:


> Here's mine:


That's really cool - I saw it just before I made this thread and I was hoping you would add it as our first entry. I am keeping my eye out for a similar box. Leroy Merlin (our Home Depot) has wood boxes that I'm thinking a bout modifying.



fumiyasu said:


> That's really cool. I was thinking along this line of using old ammo or military boxes given I am into mil watches in general. Is that glass or perspex you used?


Back in the 70's-80's you could get two wine bottles in a wooden box with a sliding wooden door as a gift set. I had one to keep post cards in as a kid. Maybe even a large cigar box (if they still make those).


----------



## fumiyasu

I think the still do this for some wines, mostly the more premium and champagne, which is probably enough for my small collection for the moment...


----------



## HerrNano

OK, coming at you. Standard wooden frame with interlocked UHMW plastic crosspieces I had left over from another project. I cut a flat front on standard pool noodles for the actual watch holders.


----------



## Ticonderoga

HerrNano said:


> OK, coming at you. Standard wooden frame with interlocked UHMW plastic crosspieces I had left over from another project. I cut a flat front on standard pool noodles for the actual watch holders.
> 
> View attachment 11403474
> 
> View attachment 11403482


Very nice. Do you have a lid or are you considering one? Wood frame and a pane of glass or maybe some Plexiglass on hinges?


----------



## HerrNano

Ticonderoga said:


> Very nice. Do you have a lid or are you considering one? Wood frame and a pane of glass or maybe some Plexiglass on hinges?


It goes in a drawer. I considered a lid but it didn't seem to be solving any problems.


----------



## doggbiter

I wouldn't exactly call it totally home-made, but i picked up the box from a local TJ Maxx for $12, added dividers and my wife sewed the pillows.


----------



## Ticonderoga

doggbiter said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it totally home-made, but i picked up the box from a local TJ Maxx for $12, added dividers and my wife sewed the pillows.
> 
> View attachment 11405938


That's what I'm talking about! - something easy, cheap, functional and still good looking :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga

I saw these wood boxes with drawers in Leroy Merlin (Home Depot) today for 15 Euros.

Each drawer is big enough for 3 watches. All I would need to do is sub-divide the drawers with a wood or plastic insert, put in a pillow & some padding and maybe a little stain or paint.

18 watches per box...


----------



## Dick Travis

Hey guys, min was easy. I drilled holes in the four corners of where I cut out. Then I used a jigsaw to connect the corners. I bought a piece of plexi at Home Depot cut it to shape, used PL400 construction adhesive to put it on the bottom of the lid. To match the wood on the cut out portion I used brown shoe polish on the wood. 

For the foam I bought stiff solid cell foam from a local company and used a serrated paring knife to cut out the shapes. I didn't use pillows just made th cut outs smaller so the straps would hang.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Dick Travis said:


> Hey guys, min was easy. I drilled holes in the four corners of where I cut out. Then I used a jigsaw to connect the corners. I bought a piece of plexi at Home Depot cut it to shape, used PL400 construction adhesive to put it on the bottom of the lid. To match the wood on the cut out portion I used brown shoe polish on the wood.
> 
> For the foam I bought stiff solid cell foam from a local company and used a serrated paring knife to cut out the shapes. I didn't use pillows just made th cut outs smaller so the straps would hang.


pics?


----------



## nikbrown

Finished up a watchbox made out of koa wood today... here is almost all the wood left from this chunk of Koa (way too precious of wood to use wastefully) 









I own an entire woodworking shop with almost every power tool I could need.... decided I needed to decompress today and make myself a box for my growing collection.... the slow way (as in with mostly hand tools).



















Cut the dividers









And it's looking pretty good


















I may still make a glass lid... but I don't really feel the need for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LightDot

Beautifully done, the wood really is nice and the straightforward box design is perfect for it.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Yesterday I bought two of those unfinished wood boxes (pictured above). As soon as I have a chance, I'll put some watches in them and get some pics. Trying to decide what color to stain and what to use as the inside watch pillows.


----------



## Cornelius

nikbrown said:


> Finished up a watchbox made out of koa wood today... here is almost all the wood left from this chunk of Koa (way too precious of wood to use wastefully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own an entire woodworking shop with almost every power tool I could need.... decided I needed to decompress today and make myself a box for my growing collection.... the slow way (as in with mostly hand tools).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the dividers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's looking pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may still make a glass lid... but I don't really feel the need for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A glass lid will top it off nicely!


----------



## nikbrown

Finished up the lid today (still waiting on hinges to arrive)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee

nikbrown said:


> Finished up a watchbox made out of koa wood today... here is almost all the wood left from this chunk of Koa (way too precious of wood to use wastefully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own an entire woodworking shop with almost every power tool I could need.... decided I needed to decompress today and make myself a box for my growing collection.... the slow way (as in with mostly hand tools).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the dividers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's looking pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may still make a glass lid... but I don't really feel the need for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really beautiful!


----------



## PiperTim

Dick Travis said:


> Here's mine:


That thing is badass.


----------



## doggbiter

That Koa has beautiful grain. Congrats on a great project!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Dick Travis, love that idea!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Also, that pool noodle idea is great!


----------



## amp74

DIY wall mounted job.

4" furring strips, plywood sheet, 1/4"x3" hobby wood for the dividers. Watch pillows from China at $.50/ea. All told it's prolly $75 so you could buy one cheaper. I like the carpentry exercise though. Mounted in my closet. Approx 28x20


----------



## Jabrnet

Though not as fancy as some of the others on here...I made a drawer storage option with some scrap 1x3, basic hand saw, sandpaper, measuring tape and a file... I have zero woodworking experience so despite being a little rough, it works... I'm going to line the base with a dark velvet type material and stain the watch supports with some Danish Oil I think.. Basically just cut 2 side rails with wedges out of them then cut the watch supports to length... Pretty easy even with the rudimentary and rough tools I had and I think it will do just fine.. the 4th row will be for stuff I rarely wear as they will require me to take the drawer out to get at. Please forgive the poor photos, I just snapped them with my phone quickly to send this.. better photos once completed.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

About a year ago I turned this









into this with some simple drawer inserts made from strips of soft wood and some varnish.


----------



## Medusa




----------



## Ticonderoga

Wow, did you make those?


----------



## Medusa

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow, did you make those?


Yes. They are made of solid Oak and American Black Walnut. The porthole, deck cleats and all the hardware are commercial marine grade. The inspiration for these watch cases is the ship NORMANDIE.


----------



## Elkins45

Medusa said:


> Yes. They are made of solid Oak and American Black Walnut. The porthole, deck cleats and all the hardware are commercial marine grade. The inspiration for these watch cases is the ship NORMANDIE.


I applaud your exceptional skill, and the cleverness of your design.


----------



## Medusa

Elkins45 said:


> I applaud your exceptional skill, and the cleverness of your design.


Thank you, Sir


----------



## Ticonderoga

Medusa said:


> Yes. They are made of solid Oak and American Black Walnut. The porthole, deck cleats and all the hardware are commercial marine grade. The inspiration for these watch cases is the ship NORMANDIE.


Wow! :-!

Only for yourself or are you taking orders?


----------



## Amarok530

Some great art in here. A lot of inspiration

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow! :-!
> 
> Only for yourself or are you taking orders?


Thank you  I wish I could keep them all, but I do part with them on occasion. There are more images and information on my facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/Timemachinist-Watches-263424890386620/


----------



## Medusa

I started making these wood watch cases as a way to sneak two pieces of art into one piece art shows and to have a better display surface than what was provided by the galleries. If I did not make the wood case, the watch would of been sitting on top of that white pillar by itself.


----------



## Amarok530

Love your Facebook page Medusa. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa

Amarok530 said:


> Love your Facebook page Medusa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir


----------



## Bendodds360

Wow, these scream quality, as do the watches. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Lots of seriously inspiring photos here. I have a Alec Bradley Cigar box incoming that I'm planning on turning into a watch box. I'll need to put a felt bottom in, and maybe some dividers, but I have no woodworking skills. Ought to be an interesting project. Looks like this (not my photo):


----------



## nikbrown

Finished up my box lid finally today!!!  Got the hinges installed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

nikbrown said:


> Finished up my box lid finally today!!!  Got the hinges installed.


Very nice!

By the way, what brand of watch is that in the photo, can't quite make it out :-d


----------



## jfwund

Here it is - my wife dissuaded me from putting in dividers, though that's still an option for the future, as are jewelry pillows to strap the watches on. I sanded most of the rough spots and the inside, and then put a decently weighty piece of cardboard covered in dark brown felt in the bottom. Put some felt chair feet/gliders on the bottom so it doesn't scratch up the top of my dresser, and now I have a nice place to put my watches. It looks to me like it should hold 3 watches, though I just have one right now with one on the way.


----------



## Bendodds360

Hats off to you sir, high quality work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RL1924

Work in progress, I still need to finish the top and some dividers. But overall I'm happy with it so far.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsai

Here is my Watch box as i build it. still have to make the interior covering of the mdf pieces and bottom of drawers any ideas. i am think velvet glued to a squishi cardboard or foam material

https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/cybulkiewicz-oraganizing-my-watch-collection-4418858.html


----------



## Itubij

The collection has changed tremendously, but the box remains the same.

A Dewalt compartment organizer purchased from Home Depot, sponge from and old seat cushion to line the bottom of each compartment, and 1 inch pipe insulation as watch "pillows", and a flask of Monkey Shoulder whiskey (not pictured).


----------



## seriph

Here is my Montauk Highway watchbox. The box it came in is very nice but I wanted something more in keeping with the vintage teak and tulip speedboats. I'm happy with it so far but still have to decide on the details of the interior.

The primary wood is Australian Red Cedar and the lighter material are some coffee stirrers I got from Hong Kong airport.


----------



## seriph

Not really a "box" but this is what I have for my watches, pens, cufflinks and ties.


----------



## seriph

For some reason the third pic didn't load


----------



## DON

I made mine years ago when I was restoring watches to check timing. Also added the storage unit. Mahogany and purpleheart for trim

Openings for watches - built a router form to router out openings in heavy density foam core material and then added self adhesive felt.

DON


----------



## Abhij

Great idea !!!!!! Hope this works........


----------



## tet

Hi..

Just made this during the weekend.


----------



## Junior1

*** UPDATE *** Finished

Finally decided to stop chasing spring bars around and convert a top drawer into a dedicated watch drawer. 
I had originally planned on using the info from this blog as a guide but the materials looked a little bit flimsy.
I decided to look for vault inserts or jewelry displays but nothing that matched my dimensions had the compartment sizes I was looking for.
I ended up stumbling on a Wolf Smart Watch Valet and pairing it with the Wolf Stackable Watch Tray. The sizing ends up wedging just right into the drawer and allows me to store 12 watches along with compartments for additional straps, spring bars and tools. The Watch Valet is made up of 2 trays that when stacked equal the height of the Watch Tray.
Added the watch tray to complete everything. I ended up getting the full set of stackable watch trays from Wolf. Basically 1 has a glass lid and the other does not. I figured for now to use the one with the lid as an added layer of protection.

The repurposing of the Smart Watch Valet looks like this:







Then added the tray next to it for a side by side drawer:







Complete drawer insert:


----------



## seriph

Nice one ☝


----------



## Junior1

Finished my drawer insert and updated the original post...


----------



## sailing502

Where did you get the foam insert and how was it cut so evenly? Did you cut the squares?


----------



## Junior1

sailing502 said:


> Where did you get the foam insert and how was it cut so evenly? Did you cut the squares?


For mine, everything was on Amazon. I purchased a Wolf Stackable Tray that just happened to fit within my drawer dimensions, all of the inserts came with it. The Strap Tray next to it is also a Wolf product but made for the Apple watch.


----------



## delraywatch

Wow! There are some great craftsmen in here...The Dick Travis reclaimed wood post near the top is gorgeous!!! It is very "Restoration Hardware"-esque. 

-John


----------



## Armstrong31

Nice boxes!


----------



## Armstrong31

Wow! Thank you. That gives me an idea for a letter bag I've had for years.

QUOTE=tet;43844263]Hi..

Just made this during the weekend.

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12426077&stc=1&d=1502697322"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12426079&stc=1&d=1502697350"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12426081&stc=1&d=1502697379"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12426083&stc=1&d=1502697408"]







[/iurl][/QUOTE]


----------



## Armstrong31

Box dividers are killing me to find.

QUOTE=RL1924;43022914]Work in progress, I still need to finish the top and some dividers. But overall I'm happy with it so far.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Medusa

tet said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just made this during the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 12426077


Wow... This is the best watch travel case ever. REALLY good design and craftsmanship. I like this because of how it looks and works. An excellent example of form follows function.


----------



## crisc416

doggbiter said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it totally home-made, but i picked up the box from a local TJ Maxx for $12, added dividers and my wife sewed the pillows.
> 
> View attachment 11405930
> 
> 
> View attachment 11405938


Wow, i'm impressed. Love the idea behind it. Would you and your wife be open to selling more hahah.


----------



## Medusa

Dude, what kind of watch box could a boat builder possibly make ??? This was made in a boatyard with all real boat stuff.


----------



## coolhands

Medusa, that is amazing! Hats off!


----------



## seriph

Love portholes. Hope to add one to our pantry door 

Here's my watchbox for my AP Montauk Highway. The timbers are Australian Cedar and Birch (the Birch was in the form of coffee stirrers from HK airport)


----------



## Medusa

seriph said:


> Love portholes. Hope to add one to our pantry door
> 
> Here's my watchbox for my AP Montauk Highway. The timbers are Australian Cedar and Birch (the Birch was in the form of coffee stirrers from HK airport)


Really nice lines on that one. I like how you recycled wood from something notable. Mines made of American black walnut. I have made similar ones from American Oak. Next I will be using local Sitka Spruce.


----------



## seriph

Black Walnut is brilliant


----------



## seriph

Those little cleats are stunning. Very nice work


----------



## Bobo383

That is beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsparty

Trip to the salvation army yesterday, found an old humidor for $6. Lined it with felt, cut balsa wood dividers and turned it into an 8 place box, not done yet... but getting there. Wifey said she would cover and sew the pool noodles in done sort of fabric. It will work for now...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmy

A DIY box I made from a simple cornice box from Michaels. I'm not a wood kinda guy, so I'm happy with my first attempt. See seperate post for DIY and materials.

Pardon my meager watch collection, They are purpose oriented. (Ironman, the first Gshock type beater, newer ironman for my cycling and heartrate, a fitbit blaze not pictured, my Dad's old Citizen Ecodrive, and my latest and first proper watch an Alpina Alpiner 4.)

PS: Sorry for large image, I cant effing figure out how to only add them as attachments, or how to lower their shown size.


----------



## MIsparty

MIsparty said:


> Trip to the salvation army yesterday, found an old humidor for $6. Lined it with felt, cut balsa wood dividers and turned it into an 8 place box, not done yet... but getting there. Wifey said she would cover and sew the pool noodles in done sort of fabric. It will work for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Here it is with the pillows...
 








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmy

I love that humidor case, the hinges are slick and it has a nice finish. I just love taking cheap items and making then worth hundred(s).


----------



## DeepBlue1

Looks good!


----------



## DeepBlue1

I'd buy that


----------



## MIsparty

DeepBlue1 said:


> I'd buy that


This one is not for sale lol, but once i set up a wood shop I'll let you know

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quahogger

Some really creative and talented folks here!


----------



## RobodocX

Finished this one a few months ago. Already outgrowing it, alas.


----------



## Solace

Beautiful, is that spalted maple? I'm not too knowledgeable on woods, but I know that one's lighter in coloration, lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX

Its a burl veneer on the surface. Spalted maple is also very nice but has, generally, a darker and less dense streaked pattern. Good guess though!


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

Oh. I didn't realize this thread existed (wrong search parameters used I guess). Here's mine: https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/show-off-your-watch-valets-4714933.html


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

Some amazing talent shown here! The wall mounted and bed-side stand units are great ideas, too.


----------



## Fossilbones

$25 USD Silverware case from antique shop.
Before







After













Total cost: (with tax, less tools) $66.22 USD.
Time: about 36 hours.
Holds 24 watches (6 on metal bracelets in bottom drawer) and 18 slots for extra straps bracelets (pens/springbar tools?). Designed for 6" wrist.


----------



## Fossilbones

Oh forgot, designed for 6" wrist.


----------



## Fossilbones

Before







After


----------



## teo_cr

Fossilbones said:


> $25 USD Silverware case from antique shop.
> Before
> View attachment 13378139
> 
> After
> View attachment 13378141
> View attachment 13378143
> 
> Total cost: (with tax, less tools) $66.22 USD.
> Time: about 36 hours.
> Holds 24 watches (6 on metal bracelets in bottom drawer) and 18 slots for extra straps bracelets (pens/springbar tools?). Designed for 6" wrist.


nice box, great transformation, great job!
I like the final result. It looks very organized and "tailored to fit"


----------



## teo_cr

Fossilbones said:


> $25 USD Silverware case from antique shop.
> Before
> View attachment 13378139
> 
> After
> View attachment 13378141
> View attachment 13378143
> 
> Total cost: (with tax, less tools) $66.22 USD.
> Time: about 36 hours.
> Holds 24 watches (6 on metal bracelets in bottom drawer) and 18 slots for extra straps bracelets (pens/springbar tools?). Designed for 6" wrist.


nice box, great transformation, great job!
I like the final result. It looks very organized and "tailored to fit"


----------



## Specific_Pacific

There's some serious talent going on in this thread!


----------



## TNesher

Do you stain and varnish your wood pieces before assembly ?


----------



## Ian_61

Where it all started.









This one's still in progress, sanding and oiling to be done, once a couple of other accessory slots/hooks are added.

















And this one is pretty much complete! Just waiting for some pillows to be delivered.









The watch box is a bit rough around the edges, but considering its the first time I've tried my hand at woodwork in about 30 years, I think it turned out reasonably ok. It's Jarrah timber which is very much a hardwood, in hindsight I probably should've tried pine for my first attempt!


----------



## Barge

Cool watch stand.


----------



## Ian_61

Thank you! Sadly I can't take credit for the design, it's a homage of one I found on Etsy ?

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/639474249/mens-wood-valet-box-wooden-docking?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## teo_cr

Hello everybody! Here is my watch case and how I built it (I apologize for the long post):

First the box; it is a box that I recuperated at the office. We received some marble samples in it so it was very crude and simple. Unfortunately I don't have a picture with the box in its almost original state I did some sanding and patching with wood paste)








but with some wood paste, some sanding it came out like these. It is not perfect and I dis a lots of mistakes in the way I sanded the wood, but overall I am happy with the result.








Next I started working on the Interior of the box. I used some carpet that we use on the worksite to protect the finished works. I just asked one of the workers for a piece of clean carpet.








Gluing the interior:








I continued making the separations for the compartments. I used a sort of plywood that i had laying around, plywood that is used as back for drawers and different furniture (it is about 3mm thick). I used the same carpet that I used for the box to wrap the separations. Unfortunately I forgot to take a photo with the carpet wrapping.














For the pillows I used some foam pieces that I recuperated when I was working in a car dealership. It is the foam that they put at the factory on the doors to protect them when opened. At the dealership they ware throwing them away (they ware used only during transportation and handling of the car and removed when the car was sold). I hotglued together 9 pieces of the mentioned foam and then cut the corners with a cutter. I used the same carpet as before to wrap the pieces of foam.








Put it all together and here it is:








I did a modification to the way I divided the space

...and with mi humble collection of watches:








It is not yet finished. I have to install the hinges and to give it a nice finish. For that I was thinking of using the Lichtenberg method: 



For now, I am looking in my neighborhood for an old microwave oven to the build a Lichtenberg "apparatus"

Total cost of the case:

Box:0
Carpet: 0
Interior compartments: 0
Foam: 0
Hinges: 2€
Hot glue and wood glue: I don't remember since I already had them, so 0
Sandpaper: the same as the glue, so again 0
Wood paste: again like the glue and sandpaper, so again 0

TOTAL COST: 2€


----------



## Ticonderoga

Fossilbones said:


> $25 USD Silverware case from antique shop.
> Before
> View attachment 13378139
> 
> After
> View attachment 13378141
> View attachment 13378143
> 
> Total cost: (with tax, less tools) $66.22 USD.
> Time: about 36 hours.
> Holds 24 watches (6 on metal bracelets in bottom drawer) and 18 slots for extra straps bracelets (pens/springbar tools?). Designed for 6" wrist.


Very nice! I especially like the idea of making the diagonal sections for the watch case on one end and the strap on the other.


----------



## Medusa

I'm posting this here and now because a watch box I made at home is mentioned in the article 









Brands With Creative Watch Packaging


Check out 8 brands who got packaging design just right with wrist watch packaging. After all, good things come in creative and well thought out packages!




thepackaginginsider.com


----------



## Ticonderoga

Medusa said:


> I'm posting this here and now because a watch box I made at home is mentioned in the article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brands With Creative Watch Packaging
> 
> 
> Check out 8 brands who got packaging design just right with wrist watch packaging. After all, good things come in creative and well thought out packages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thepackaginginsider.com


Yours is the first, the Timemachinist, yes?

Congratulations on the mention & write-up!!!

🙌👏👍


----------



## Medusa

Ticonderoga said:


> Yours is the first, the Timemachinist, yes?
> 
> Congratulations on the mention & write-up!!!
> 
> 🙌👏👍


Thank you!!!


----------



## Streetsnake

Here is one we made with my wife's glowforge. I added the light strip for some of my citizens.


----------



## Bobo383

Not a box exactly, but I wanted to be able to see all of them. Now I need to make a fourth.










Scratched in the mud with sticks and allowed to dry


----------



## gh1234

Fossilbones said:


> $25 USD Silverware case from antique shop.
> Before
> View attachment 13378139
> 
> After
> View attachment 13378141
> View attachment 13378143
> 
> Total cost: (with tax, less tools) $66.22 USD.
> Time: about 36 hours.
> Holds 24 watches (6 on metal bracelets in bottom drawer) and 18 slots for extra straps bracelets (pens/springbar tools?). Designed for 6" wrist.


great upgrade for the silverware case!


----------



## transamnut

Not a home made box, but a re-purposed vintage thread company (The name of the company is on the back) thread storage box.


----------



## Joe.aus

transamnut said:


> Not a home made box, but a re-purposed vintage thread company (The name of the company is on the back) thread storage box.
> View attachment 16297028
> View attachment 16297029


Nice piece!


----------



## atennisplayah

transamnut said:


> Not a home made box, but a re-purposed vintage thread company (The name of the company is on the back) thread storage box.
> View attachment 16297028
> View attachment 16297029


I rate the relaxed layout of this, even affords a nice inspection/strap changing surface on the top since its not cluttered with other items.

Some dark lacquer and maybe a suede mat cut to size would really set this off 👌


----------



## AndyCouey

Thank you all for sharing, lots of wonderful ideas and great work for me to draw inspiration!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

